# Seachem Flourish



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

Have any one ever use this product? Has their plants really flourish? What products do I need for a 200 gallon planted tank with 50/50 flourite mix substrate?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You need to find an alternate source of ferts unless your pockets are deep. Its a great product but expensive. To routinely dose with that will burn a deep hole in them. It works but you need something you can buy in mass.
http://www.gregwatson.com
You also didn't list your lighting, plant type and amounts, or if the tank is CO2 injected.


----------



## Aqua Essentials (Jun 23, 2005)

Simpte said:


> You need to find an alternate source of ferts unless your pockets are deep. Its a great product but expensive. To routinely dose with that will burn a deep hole in them. It works but you need something you can buy in mass.
> http://www,grwgwatson.com
> You also didn't list your lighting, plant type and amounts, or if the tank is CO2 injected.


Simpte - shame on you!! I know your a big fan of other methods of fertilising(by the way the link didn't work) but Seachem Flourish is really not that expensive.

A 500ml bottle treats 200 gallons for 4-6 months. If you bought it in England, that works out to be approx £26per year. In the US its much cheaper so it's really not that expensive at all. If you bought something like the 2L bottle, it's cheaper again.

But in answer to the question, Seachem Flourish is a fantastic general fertiliser reinforced with an army of other high quality, highly effective fertilisers.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I like seachem's line of products. But they are made to be used together, not one or a cpl. I'll fix the link (spelled his name wrong). They are marvelous products but for a 200 gallon tank, it won't last long (not nearly as long as the bottle says). All I'm saying is there are cheaper alternatives out there for a tank that size.


----------



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

My tank has 350 watt of light, its also by a window which recieve adequate amount of sunlight. Algae is low, just on the back glass. Plants includes anubias, amania gracilis, java ferns, few species of cryptocoryns, riccia, pigmy chain sword, few species of rotala, dwarf sags, hygrophilia polysperma, different type of vals, java moss, willow moss,apolotegon uvalecous( i am guessing on spelling), amazon swords, and a kleiner bar sword. It is spread out evenly througout the tank, it would take 1/3 of the tank if cram together. Tank is inject with C02 the DIY method, I use the tube where C02 expell from the bottle and stick the tube straight in my eheim for it to diffuse, works great. I measure the C02 level and it was at correct ammount.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

aquatic_dynasty said:


> My tank has 350 watt of light...[etc etc]


Sounds super! Could you post some pictures?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

A couple of observations:

- I run pressurized co2 through an Eheim with great results. However, I would never try this w/ DIY co2 as there is a high rish that the Eheim could suck the stuff out of the bottle and into the tank. 

- a 200 is way too big to use DIY co2 on effectively. Getting suffiecient co2 will require so many bottles that the cost, work and mess will quickly oustrip that of pressurized co2's higher startup costs and ease of use.

- I use Flourish Excel on all 14 of my planted tanks. I also use tropica mastergrow along with Seachems phosphorus, nirtogen, potassium, trace and iron as well as Jobe's Spikes. It is not a necessity to use other products in the flourish line to use Excel etc. I disagree with simpte totally on that one.

- My 14 tanks total 345 gals and they get dosed with flourish anywhere from weekly after water change to several times/week. I usually get the big bottle twice/year to cover that.

- Seachem suggests that Excel will provide about 1/3 the benefit of injected co2.


----------

